# Help me please



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

am originally from a country with left-hand traffic,will it be easier for me to adjust to driving in Australia if the steering wheel is positioned properly.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

If this is all you have to worry about then god bless you, most people worry about there visa application. No you shouldnt have a problem about driving here in Australia i must admit they are one of the most careful and cautious drivers in the world, i know because i have driven in most countries.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

mahajja said:


> am originally from a country with left-hand traffic,will it be easier for me to adjust to driving in Australia if the steering wheel is positioned properly.


Take time to get properly adjusted to the car controls - brake, clutch, accelerator, mirrors and steering....
Be careful when first driving especially with turning....take your time and get used to judging the distance again from the right hand side of the vehicle.

I drive left and right hand drive as I travel and find it easier to adjust now....but I still have to be careful....

Also - take care crossing the road - the traffic is now coming from the opposite way that you expect.....so be safe - look twice in each direction!

Good luck.


----------

